
Clothing became the No. 1 online sales category for the first time in 2015 - prostoalex
http://recode.net/2016/04/01/clothing-biggest-online-sales-category-comscore/
======
brad0
IMO Amazon hasn't gotten clothing right. Could be my narrow perspective as a
tech guy though.

~~~
austinstorm
Agreed. It's a weird shopping experience because unlike other online clothing
retailers there's no consistent aesthetic. It feels like walking through a
flea market, but some of the items are expensive high-end luxury.

------
diskcat
The best thing about buying cloth online is that you buy before you put it on,
thus there is an exciting wait period between when you purchased the item and
it arriving in the mail. This expectant feeling is highly addictive and I
believe is responsible for a lot of periodic buying that syncs with delivery
time. If anybody has access to buying patterns perhaps you could confirm/deny
if this is true.

